# Book Of Changes



## paintedpromises (Aug 9, 2015)

My names Naima. My mother "Rivia" she can speak to the dead of the other world. I was passed down that generation of powers, though my powers our stronger than my mothers. I can see shadows and lighties, they have no faces. The lighties protect the generation of horses from the shadows. The Book Of Changes if in hands of the wrong person, the past and future will be destroyed. That's why they put me in charge of the book, because of my powers they believe I can keep the book safe. When I get older, I pass the book to my generation of family. If I open the book the past and future will be destroyed. I can only keep it safe, that's why I was brought to this world. 

:gallop: Book Of Changes ||intro||


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

paintedpromises said:


> My names Naima. My mother "Rivia" she can speak to the dead of the other world. I was passed down that generation of powers, though my powers our stronger than my mothers. I can see shadows and lighties, they have no faces. The lighties protect the generation of horses from the shadows. The Book Of Changes if in hands of the wrong person, the past and future will be destroyed. That's why they put me in charge of the book, because of my powers they believe I can keep the book safe. When I get older, I pass the book to my generation of family. If I open the book the past and future will be destroyed. I can only keep it safe, that's why I was brought to this world.
> 
> :gallop: Book Of Changes ||intro||


Hmmm . . . you have me wondering who CAN open the book, since books are without purpose unless they can be read and understood.
Look forward to the next page


----------



## paintedpromises (Aug 9, 2015)

Niama you must keep the book safe, in the wrong hands can lead to destruction. The world is in your hoofs!

 *gun sounds* Niama where is the book! No.

It was just a vision, but the vision is telling me something.

 *runs to barn*
Where's the book! 

 The Next Day

Rivia: Niama get up, your going to retrieve the book from Eclipse. He said you have 48 hours to get there so get up!

It was just a dream. It was just a dream. phew

 *grabs saddle bad* 

 Ok we have 450 miles to go in 48 hours. My journey starts today!



:gallop:||chapter one Book Of Changes||


----------

